# how to deprogram 2003 xterra keyless entry



## steveaw (Nov 27, 2008)

I had 3 keyless entries for my 2003 xterra, one was stolen last week. So I went to a nissan dealer to have the other 2 reprogrammed. He said they can reprogram the 2 I still have but the stolen one will still work. I wend to a second dealer that says thats not true. So I searched the web and found the instructions to reporgram a 2002, yes 2002 not 2003, xterra. I follow the instructions and the car beeps when it should. So I followd the instructions and reprogrammed 1 of the 2 I still have. When done both still work. SO I am either doing something wrong, or you cannot deprogram a keyless entry. Can someone send me the instructions for a 2003 xterra and if you have the answer to this questions, please let me know.

thanx
steve


----------



## reance (Nov 21, 2008)

If you need to just order the instructions please check our website at 

Programming instructions : Keyless Entry Remotes, Car Remotes, Truck Remotes,

If you have any more questions or have any specific inquiries about programming your vehicle please contact us at [email protected] including year, make and model of your vehicle. 

You can also view our FAQ page for answers to common questions. Link below
FAQ's : Keyless Entry Remotes, Car Remotes, Truck Remotes,


Best Regards

Customer Care 
Home of Car and Truck Keyless Entry Remotes, Keyless Car Remotes Discount Remotes for Cars Trucks Minivans
Remote Keyless Entry - NewKeylessRemotes.com
www.keylessentrystore.com Home Page


----------

